# Belkin Wifi Router - DHCP Client List & Wifi - wired computers loosing connectivity



## grsood (Mar 8, 2011)

*Belkin Wifi Router - DHCP Client List & Wifi - wired computers loosing connectivity*

Hi,

I have weird problem on my. My Belkin router lists the IP of my laptop in the DHCP client list sometimes and then after while it will stop listing it. 

When I try and connect from my laptop to other network computers I am unable to access the network and generally get the following error when I click on a shortcut for a certain wired computer on my lan " *The item WORKS (shortcut name) that this shortcut refers to has been changed or moved, so this shortcut will no longer work properly. Do you want to delete this shortcut? *"

When I repair my wifi connection (rightclick taskbar option and repair) I get the LAN connection back for a short while, before it goes on the blink again. 

I have a Belkin F5D8235-4 v2000, Firmware 2.01.08, WPA security, DHCP server enabled. I connect to the internet through a TP Link ADSL modem (which is in bridged mode) and dial through my belkin router (PPPoE always on).

I have Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 on my computer. After reading the above post I disabled it and was able to connect to my LAN, however the laptop did not figure in the DHCP client list. I restarted Kaspersky and have been able to connect to the LAN without problems for the past 30 mins. Still no luck with the DHCP client list though. 

I also checked all services as listed below (as suggested to someone with a similar problem on this forum). All of them are started (though some of them were manual and some were automatic).

*List of services*
Disable any Security/Firewall Sofware that you have installed such as Norton Security, McAffe or Zone Alarm.

Verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services:
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation 


This problem just keeps me stumped!! Whats really intriguing is that sometimes the lan connections are alright for 2 hours, while sometimes my laptop just loses conncetion in 40 mins. 


Please help. Thanks Gaurav


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Belkin Wifi Router - DHCP Client List & Wifi - wired computers loosing connectiv*

If you do a ipconfig /all when you are connected wirelessly and work and compare that to one when you are not working wirelessly... are they the same across the board?

Does the problem repeat itself if you are wired to the router?


----------



## grsood (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Belkin Wifi Router - DHCP Client List & Wifi - wired computers loosing connectiv*

I did the Ipconfig in both ways. I dont face any issues when connected to the router with a wire. 

*Ipconfig all in Wireless mode*:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : "My computer name"
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : "yyyyyyyyyyyyyy"

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : DNS Servers assigned by me
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 15, 2011 12:05:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 17, 2011 12:05:17 PM



*Ipconfig all in Wired mode*:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : "My computer name"
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : "yyyyyyyyyyyyyy"
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 15, 2011 12:56:30 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 17, 2011 12:56:30 PM


Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : "xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"




In the comparison between the Wireless and the wired Ipconfig - The IP address is different except for that they are the same (of course the physical address is different) in most aspects (DNS in wireless is specified by me and in wired is automatic). 

I face no connection problems when connected through a wire. Also the browsing and working through the lan is faster in the wired mode. The printing through shared printers on the network computers is faster with no lag time in print commands with the laser printer on one of the network computers, while in the wireless mode I had to wait some 30 seconds or so before the printer window would disappear. 

The problem is that I have 4 wired computers which use up all the wired lan slots, and we have to stop work on one of the computers to enable me to be connected to the router with a wire. 

Could it be a problem with the Belkin router? Before I bought the Belkin I was using a wireless modem + router (ZTE ZX dsl 531B) provided by my service provider which used to work seamlessly with the current network computers with no problem at all.

I hope the above information could be useful. Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Belkin Wifi Router - DHCP Client List & Wifi - wired computers loosing connectiv*

Hi grsood,

You should consider getting a Network Switch and plug it in to one of the LAN Ports plug the rest of your network devices to the Switch, maybe that would help.

Also, update your router's firmware to the latest.


----------

